# random bunny chat



## quilson_mc_spike (Dec 27, 2008)

seing as we all love these little ish creatures i thought we needed a random chat :flrt::blush: x


----------



## izzyki (Jan 18, 2009)

i don't have one yet :whistling2: but i will in a couple of weeks :flrt: so i can join in properly then : victory:


----------



## purpleskyes (Oct 15, 2007)

Arent they the best even tho mine likes to wake me up at 5am somtimes. Hes lucky hes as cute as he is :whistling2:


----------



## Mush (Jan 20, 2008)

i love babits!!!! these are my 2...


















my favorite bunny passed away a few days ago but she will never be forgotten


----------



## illyria (Aug 9, 2008)

I should be getting a netherland dwarf this week. I'm waiting for the petshop to get him in.


----------



## ferretman (May 11, 2008)

I dont think i told connor i have 2 from a vet surgery as cruelty case/ well owenrs neglecting had them about 2 weeks steadyily gaing confidence will take apple from my hands and then scarpper of into the corner ones a rex the other a chincilla coat i think its called. But they need alot of work.


----------



## quilson_mc_spike (Dec 27, 2008)

whoop go you ferretman and illyra go to a breader please please please

my buniee is lovley x


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

we currently have erm...... 31 includin babies :whistling2:


----------



## illyria (Aug 9, 2008)

quilson_mc_spike said:


> illyra go to a breader please please please


http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/other-pets-exotics/309469-o-i-want-baby.html

And you preach at me about petshops?


----------



## ami_j (Jan 6, 2007)

quilson_mc_spike said:


> whoop go you ferretman and illyra go to a breader please please please
> 
> my buniee is lovley x


not ALL petshops are bad ...alot but not all 
cant wait to see the rabbit craig bet hes a cutie :flrt:


----------



## ferretman (May 11, 2008)

Talk about shooting ya self in the foot connor rofl


----------



## illyria (Aug 9, 2008)

ami_j said:


> not ALL petshops are bad ...alot but not all
> cant wait to see the rabbit craig bet hes a cutie :flrt:


I agree. My local pet shop is very good. The guy who owns it owns many pets and certainly knows his stuff. They always make sure that people are fully prepared for their new pets and offer everyone a care sheet when they are buying a new pet. 

I can't wait to get him.


----------



## ami_j (Jan 6, 2007)

ferretman said:


> Talk about shooting ya self in the foot connor rofl


:lol2:


illyria said:


> I agree. My local pet shop is very good. The guy who owns it owns many pets and certainly knows his stuff. They always make sure that people are fully prepared for their new pets and offer everyone a care sheet when they are buying a new pet.
> 
> I can't wait to get him.


i did work ex in a pet shop that got their gpigs from the local breeder he always used to pop in for some food and a cuppa and they bred their rats themselves and were lovely and clean and helpful and actually refused sales...i remember as a kid all my pets were from local petshops and were fantastically healthy its ever since the chain petstores started up that the standards were lower as alot of petshops got their stock off breeders

cant wait til u get him either wanna see tonnnnes of pics


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

ferretman said:


> I dont think i told connor i have 2 from a vet surgery as cruelty case/ well owenrs neglecting had them about 2 weeks steadyily gaing confidence will take apple from my hands and then scarpper of into the corner ones a rex the other a chincilla coat i think its called. But they need alot of work.


:gasp: Thats news. 



ferretman said:


> Talk about shooting ya self in the foot connor rofl


Tehehehehe :lol2:


----------



## illyria (Aug 9, 2008)

My local pet shop gets as much of their stock from local breeders as possible. The owner breeds has started breeding his own stock so that he knows his stock is from a decent back ground.

People say don't go to pet shops, go to breeders. Where do people think pet shops get their stock from?


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

illyria said:


> My local pet shop gets as much of their stock from local breeders as possible. The owner breeds has started breeding his own stock so that he knows his stock is from a decent back ground.
> 
> People say don't go to pet shops, go to breeders. Where do people think pet shops get their stock from?


The difference is A. You know exactly where the rabbit came from and you saw the conditions you were supporting and B. you don't support pet shops in the act.


----------



## illyria (Aug 9, 2008)

LoveForLizards said:


> The difference is A. You know exactly where the rabbit came from and you saw the conditions you were supporting and B. you don't support pet shops in the act.


But when my pet shop gets stock from a local breeder they know the background of their stock and can check the conditions. I am very much aware that there are bad pet shops out there but I don't see why people can't acknowledge that some are good and are owned by decent owners.


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

i think what was meant by the dont get from a pet shop isnt because pet shops are bad, its cos they tend not to know where the rabbits came from or know their background. if you just want a pet bunny i dont really see the problem in buyin from a pet shop, but if youwant to breed its best to know where your rabbit came from. 
if people stopped buyin rabbits from petshops then there would be a lot of bunnies stuck in pet shops but on the other hand if people stopped buyin bunnies from petshops there would be no demand so theyde stop sellin um and so you would have to go to a breeder, but its swings and roundabouts and could apply to every animal that petshops sell.


----------



## illyria (Aug 9, 2008)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> i think what was meant by the dont get from a pet shop isnt because pet shops are bad, its cos they tend not to know where the rabbits came from or know their background. if you just want a pet bunny i dont really see the problem in buyin from a pet shop, but if youwant to breed its best to know where your rabbit came from.
> if people stopped buyin rabbits from petshops then there would be a lot of bunnies stuck in pet shops but on the other hand if people stopped buyin bunnies from petshops there would be no demand so theyde stop sellin um and so you would have to go to a breeder, but its swings and roundabouts and could apply to every animal that petshops sell.


You are a wise un! I have no plans for breeding and I am looking for a pet. I trust my local pet shop and they do put a lot of effort in.


----------



## ami_j (Jan 6, 2007)

LoveForLizards said:


> The difference is A. You know exactly where the rabbit came from and you saw the conditions you were supporting and B. you don't support pet shops in the act.


and hes said that the pet shop sources from local breeders therefore he will know where its from



xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> i think what was meant by the dont get from a pet shop isnt because pet shops are bad, its cos they tend not to know where the rabbits came from or know their background. if you just want a pet bunny i dont really see the problem in buyin from a pet shop, but if youwant to breed its best to know where your rabbit came from.
> if people stopped buyin rabbits from petshops then there would be a lot of bunnies stuck in pet shops but on the other hand if people stopped buyin bunnies from petshops there would be no demand so theyde stop sellin um and so you would have to go to a breeder, but its swings and roundabouts and could apply to every animal that petshops sell.


he doesnt want to breed and this petshop knows the background  but yes i agree with you 

i wonder how many ppl who would never ever buy an animal from a pet shop support them anyway through none live purchases


----------



## Mrs dirtydozen (Sep 5, 2008)

illyria said:


> I agree. My local pet shop is very good. The guy who owns it owns many pets and certainly knows his stuff. They always make sure that people are fully prepared for their new pets and offer everyone a care sheet when they are buying a new pet.
> 
> I can't wait to get him.


which pet shop is it??


----------



## illyria (Aug 9, 2008)

Mrs dirtydozen said:


> which pet shop is it??


Animal Zone on Ulswater Rd in Lancaster. Have you ever been?


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> i think what was meant by the dont get from a pet shop isnt because pet shops are bad, its cos they tend not to know where the rabbits came from or know their background. if you just want a pet bunny i dont really see the problem in buyin from a pet shop, but if youwant to breed its best to know where your rabbit came from.
> if people stopped buyin rabbits from petshops then there would be a lot of bunnies stuck in pet shops but on the other hand if people stopped buyin bunnies from petshops there would be no demand so theyde stop sellin um and so you would have to go to a breeder, but its swings and roundabouts and could apply to every animal that petshops sell.


:no1: But personally, pet or breeder/show I just don't support pet shops, even though I trust most of them to do a good job. 



ami_j said:


> and hes said that the pet shop sources from local breeders therefore he will know where its from
> 
> 
> i wonder how many ppl who would never ever buy an animal from a pet shop support them anyway through none live purchases


Never said he didn't, was just pointing things out (It seems a lot of people consider pointing things out as outright slagging off.....?) to him. I never buy from a pet shop that sells animals. Ever.


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

illyria said:


> You are a wise un! I have no plans for breeding and I am looking for a pet. I trust my local pet shop and they do put a lot of effort in.


 
its something i think about a lot. i said to another breeder that i felt sorry for rabbits in petshops and dont discourage anyone from buyin them, and they were shocked as i am breedin my bunnies. But i would hate to think where all them rabbits would end up if no one bought them


----------



## ami_j (Jan 6, 2007)

LoveForLizards said:


> :no1: But personally, pet or breeder/show I just don't support pet shops, even though I trust most of them to do a good job.
> 
> 
> Never said he didn't, was just pointing things out (It seems a lot of people consider pointing things out as outright slagging off.....?) to him. I never buy from a pet shop that sells animals. Ever.


which is your choice , where craig or anyone gets their rabbit from is theirs


----------



## ami_j (Jan 6, 2007)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> its something i think about a lot. i said to another breeder that i felt sorry for rabbits in petshops and dont discourage anyone from buyin them, and they were shocked as i am breedin my bunnies. But i would hate to think where all them rabbits would end up if no one bought them


exactly these rabbits have just as much right to a nice home as ones from a breeder do


----------



## Mrs dirtydozen (Sep 5, 2008)

illyria said:


> Animal Zone on Ulswater Rd in Lancaster. Have you ever been?


yer used 2 go often, its n ok petshop, far 2 small tho each time i go now u cant even get in the back there is that much stock everywhere


----------



## ferretman (May 11, 2008)

I personally think petshops charge the earth for rabbits anyway. Local breeders are cheaper in my oipion. Well not that much cheaper but pets at home for instance how much do they sell their rabbits compared to private breeders all tho they do charge diffrently.


----------



## illyria (Aug 9, 2008)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> its something i think about a lot. i said to another breeder that i felt sorry for rabbits in petshops and dont discourage anyone from buyin them, and they were shocked as i am breedin my bunnies. But i would hate to think where all them rabbits would end up if no one bought them


I must admit that I worry some crank will buy the pets from pet shops and mis treat them. At least with private breeders they can try and keep in touch. And yes, it is a worry to think about what will happen if the pets don't sell. Same goes with rescue centres though. They have been known to put dogs down if they don't rehome.

My neighbour's brother separated from his wife and moved in with my neighbour. The dog had stayed with the wife but ran away. It was takin to a rescue shelter and if my neighbour hadn't got to her she would have been put down that afternoon. I think they had to pay to get her back as well.


----------



## illyria (Aug 9, 2008)

ferretman said:


> I personally think petshops charge the earth for rabbits anyway. Local breeders are cheaper in my oipion. Well not that much cheaper but pets at home for instance how much do they sell their rabbits compared to private breeders all tho they do charge diffrently.


I don't have a [email protected] where I live or any other chain pet shops. I'm glad because of what I have heard.


----------



## ami_j (Jan 6, 2007)

illyria said:


> I must admit that I worry some crank will buy the pets from pet shops and mis treat them. At least with private breeders they can try and keep in touch. And yes, it is a worry to think about what will happen if the pets don't sell. Same goes with rescue centres though. They have been known to put dogs down if they don't rehome.
> 
> My neighbour's brother separated from his wife and moved in with my neighbour. The dog had stayed with the wife but ran away. It was takin to a rescue shelter and if my neighbour hadn't got to her she would have been put down that afternoon. I think they had to pay to get her back as well.


it depends on the centre most rescues have no kill policys but its mostly dogs that need to worry about their seven days being up...but yeah in pet shops "old stock" is put into the adoption bit in pah...whereas im sure many ppl have happy memories of their local pet shop , many of these are unfortunatly out of business due to the chain pet stores


----------



## ferretman (May 11, 2008)

Yeh their a cowboy outfit in imo  over priced and havent got a clue half the time but theirs a few people who no thier stuff.


----------



## illyria (Aug 9, 2008)

Mrs dirtydozen said:


> yer used 2 go often, its n ok petshop, far 2 small tho each time i go now u cant even get in the back there is that much stock everywhere


I struggle with the one in the market. The aisle is too small if anyone else is in. I keep telling Paul to get the unit next door as well to have more room.


----------



## ami_j (Jan 6, 2007)

illyria said:


> I must admit that I worry some crank will buy the pets from pet shops and mis treat them. At least with private breeders they can try and keep in touch. And yes, it is a worry to think about what will happen if the pets don't sell. Same goes with rescue centres though. They have been known to put dogs down if they don't rehome.
> 
> My neighbour's brother separated from his wife and moved in with my neighbour. The dog had stayed with the wife but ran away. It was takin to a rescue shelter and if my neighbour hadn't got to her she would have been put down that afternoon. I think they had to pay to get her back as well.





illyria said:


> I don't have a [email protected] where I live or any other chain pet shops. I'm glad because of what I have heard.


yeah pah charge stupid prices for their rabbits specially the giant ones


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

ami_j said:


> which is your choice , where craig or anyone gets their rabbit from is theirs


And I wasn't putting words in any bodies mouth, just stating the facts, no?



ami_j said:


> exactly these rabbits have just as much right to a nice home as ones from a breeder do


Hmmm......:lol2::whistling2:


----------



## ami_j (Jan 6, 2007)

ferretman said:


> Yeh their a cowboy outfit in imo  over priced and havent got a clue half the time but theirs a few people who no thier stuff.


im my local one when i occasionally go in for things my more local family owned pet shop dont have theres a guy who is very knowledgeable about the small furries which is refreshing


----------



## illyria (Aug 9, 2008)

So much for random bunny chat.


----------



## ami_j (Jan 6, 2007)

LoveForLizards said:


> And I wasn't putting words in any bodies mouth, just stating the facts, no?
> 
> 
> Hmmm......:lol2::whistling2:


why hmmmm? are breeder rabbits somehow more worthy *is confused* 
no i wasnt saying you were mearly stating that it was craigs choice


----------



## illyria (Aug 9, 2008)

ami_j said:


> why hmmmm? are breeder rabbits somehow more worthy *is confused*


Apparently so.


----------



## Mrs dirtydozen (Sep 5, 2008)

illyria said:


> I struggle with the one in the market. The aisle is too small if anyone else is in. I keep telling Paul to get the unit next door as well to have more room.


i must admit pet shops around that area are quite poor. He needs to sort out a bigger rep area as its only really big for one person and they always seem to be in their cleaning/feeding and its closed off. I wouldnt really class him as knwing his stuff, basics maybe but not too clued up on the reps


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

ami_j said:


> why hmmmm? are breeder rabbits somehow more worthy *is confused*
> no i wasnt saying you were mearly stating that it was craigs choice





illyria said:


> Apparently so.


Page 2 post #15 :



illyria said:


> People say don't go to pet shops, go to breeders. W*here do people think pet shops get their stock from?*


TYVM.


----------



## illyria (Aug 9, 2008)

Mrs dirtydozen said:


> i must admit pet shops around that area are quite poor. He needs to sort out a bigger rep area as its only really big for one person and they always seem to be in their cleaning/feeding and its closed off. I wouldnt really class him as knwing his stuff, basics maybe but not too clued up on the reps


I've been going there since August and have seen the back room shut twice. That is hardly all the time. I have spoken to him about different species of reptiles and he knows about what he stocks.I like it. I find it a very useful pet shop.


----------



## ami_j (Jan 6, 2007)

Mrs dirtydozen said:


> i must admit pet shops around that area are quite poor. He needs to sort out a bigger rep area as its only really big for one person and they always seem to be in their cleaning/feeding and its closed off. I wouldnt really class him as knwing his stuff, basics maybe but not too clued up on the reps


but we arent on about reps we are on about mammal knowledge im sure if someone wants to buy they can but it shows that they are caring for the reps if they are spending time cleaning, feeding etc no?


----------



## illyria (Aug 9, 2008)

LoveForLizards said:


> TYVM.


You're welcome......? : victory:


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

illyria said:


> You're welcome......? : victory:


Lol :2thumb:


----------



## ami_j (Jan 6, 2007)

LoveForLizards said:


> Page 2 post #15 :
> 
> 
> TYVM.


so they are both local breeders stock sourced by a pet shop...your point?


----------



## illyria (Aug 9, 2008)

So Love for Lizards, we have now decided that because the pet shops get their stocks from breeders there is no difference and so pet shops aren't actually that bad.


----------



## ferretman (May 11, 2008)

Meg and amy chill girls its about rabbits not point scoreing :2thumb:


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

ami_j said:


> so they are both local breeders stock sourced by a pet shop...your point?


YOU said:
why hmmmm? are breeder rabbits somehow more worthy *is confused* 

"HE" said:
W*here do people think pet shops get their stock from?

*It doesn't take a genius. If the pet shop rabbits are breeder rabbits anyway, why would I bother saying that breeder stock is more worthy then a pet shop rabbit?


----------



## ami_j (Jan 6, 2007)

ferretman said:


> Meg and amy chill girls its about rabbits not point scoreing :2thumb:


im not looking to point score lol all i said was its each persons perogotive after what connor said and LFL has decided everything i say needs challenging


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

illyria said:


> So Love for Lizards, we have now decided that because the pet shops get their stocks from breeders there is no difference and so pet shops aren't actually that bad.


]


Huhhh?


----------



## illyria (Aug 9, 2008)

ferretman said:


> Meg and amy chill girls its about rabbits not point scoreing :2thumb:


I fear the point of the thread has been lost and I also fear that it is my fault. I just didn't like that Connor said not to go to pet shops when he clearly has a thread saying that he was in a pet shop playing with a rabbit and he wanted it. Hypocrite.


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

ferretman said:


> Meg and amy chill girls its about rabbits not point scoreing :2thumb:


I'm chilled just pointing things out...
Get back in your corner :whip::whip:


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

illyria said:


> I fear the point of the thread has been lost and I also fear that it is my fault. I just didn't like that Connor said not to go to pet shops when he clearly has a thread saying that he was in a pet shop playing with a rabbit and he wanted it. Hypocrite.


We're still on the topic of rabbits eh? :lol2:
Not your fault.


----------



## ferretman (May 11, 2008)

Whats everyones favorite breed of rabbit


----------



## ami_j (Jan 6, 2007)

LoveForLizards said:


> YOU said:
> why hmmmm? are breeder rabbits somehow more worthy *is confused*
> 
> "HE" said:
> ...


you may think your the only one worth talking to but i was actually reffering to this quote 


xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> its something i think about a lot. i said to another breeder that i felt sorry for rabbits in petshops and dont discourage anyone from buyin them, and they were shocked as i am breedin my bunnies. But i would hate to think where all them rabbits would end up if no one bought them


 and agreeing with cat...SOME pet shops get them from not local breeders but all deserve homes but seeing as i wasnt even talking to you anyway wind ur neck in


----------



## ami_j (Jan 6, 2007)

ferretman said:


> Whats everyones favorite breed of rabbit


i like lops and the giant ones...anything that comes in tricolour is a love of mine :flrt:


----------



## illyria (Aug 9, 2008)

LoveForLizards said:


> ]
> 
> 
> Huhhh?


 
We have concluded that pet shop rabbits and breeder rabbits are from the same source. So why are you really against pet shops?


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

**ducks to avoid flying handbags**


----------



## ami_j (Jan 6, 2007)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> **ducks to avoid flying handbags**


:lol2::flrt:


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

ami_j said:


> you may think your the only one worth talking to but i was actually reffering to this quote


Its a little difficult when you quoted my post don't you think?


----------



## illyria (Aug 9, 2008)

ferretman said:


> Whats everyones favorite breed of rabbit


I love dwarf lops. I've always wanted one. 

What do you like?


----------



## ami_j (Jan 6, 2007)

LoveForLizards said:


> Its a little difficult when you quoted my post don't you think?


and will of reffering to that point accordingly but my comment was made to cat


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

illyria said:


> We have concluded that pet shop rabbits and breeder rabbits are from the same source. So why are you really against pet shops?


 
i am not totally for shops dont get me wrong. Yeah pet shops will tell you they have got them from local breeders but when you ask them their linage, history etc most of the time they cant tell you. The majority are also crap at sexing, mind you, i cant talk cos i sexed megans rabbit totally wrong :blush: just glad she loved him anyway haha


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

illyria said:


> We have concluded that pet shop rabbits and breeder rabbits are from the same source. So why are you really against pet shops?


I don't like the fact rabbits are sitting in pet shops day in day out for some little kids to come banging on the cage door, impulse buys etc.


----------



## illyria (Aug 9, 2008)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> **ducks to avoid flying handbags**


What breeds of rabbit do you breed? What would you recommend as a good pet choice? I saw your pics, they are beautiful!

My last rabbit was a lion head (from a pet shop). I loved him. I still miss him.


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

ami_j said:


> and will of reffering to that point accordingly but my comment was made to cat


Oh I get it now. But simple mistake no and no I don't think I am the only one worth talking to, but when I am quoted, I reply. SIMPLES.



xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> The majority are also crap at sexing, mind you, i cant talk cos i sexed megans rabbit totally wrong :blush: just glad she loved him anyway haha


:lol2:


----------



## ferretman (May 11, 2008)

Well ive always loved rexs but mine wasnt planned to arrive for at least a couple of months and planned a few babies not 2 year old grump lol but not her fault


----------



## ami_j (Jan 6, 2007)

LoveForLizards said:


> Oh I get it now. But simple mistake no and no I don't think I am the only one worth talking to, but when I am quoted, I reply. SIMPLES.
> 
> 
> :lol2:


which is fair enough lol cept i didnt quote you :lol2:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

illyria said:


> What breeds of rabbit do you breed? What would you recommend as a good pet choice? I saw your pics, they are beautiful!
> 
> My last rabbit was a lion head (from a pet shop). I loved him. I still miss him.


 
i breed rex in standard and mini. As for which ones i would recommend ill be honest i really couldnt recommend from experience as i have only ever kept rex apart from a pair of cross breeds that were misold. Rex's make lovely pets though and theyre sooooo velvety soft :flrt:


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

ami_j said:


> which is fair enough lol cept i didnt quote you :lol2:


On the post I was referring to, you did?
Oh god. Differences aside, the world would be a boring place if we didnt have different opinions, right? :lol2:


----------



## illyria (Aug 9, 2008)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> i am not totally for shops dont get me wrong. Yeah pet shops will tell you they have got them from local breeders but when you ask them their linage, history etc most of the time they cant tell you. The majority are also crap at sexing, mind you, i cant talk cos i sexed megans rabbit totally wrong :blush: just glad she loved him anyway haha


I understand there are bad shops out there but I think people also need to acknowledge that occassionally there is a decent pet shop.




LoveForLizards said:


> I don't like the fact rabbits are sitting in pet shops day in day out for some little kids to come banging on the cage door, impulse buys etc.


I can see your point. I'm sure being cooped up all day is not ideal but eventually they will get new homes. Hopefully they won't be in the hutches for too long and I have seen some pet shops around here that have large cages for their rabbits so that they atleast have room to run about.

Impulse buys can be an issue but that should be policed by the owners/ workers. If they are doing their job correctly they should make sure that the animals are going to the right home. Same as a breeder would.


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

ferretman said:


> Well ive always loved rexs but mine wasnt planned to arrive for at least a couple of months and planned a few babies not 2 year old grump lol but not her fault


i have 30 rexes atm includin babies atm!!!!


----------



## ferretman (May 11, 2008)

Petshops can also lead to impulse buys to remember : victory:


----------



## Mrs dirtydozen (Sep 5, 2008)

ami_j said:


> but we arent on about reps we are on about mammal knowledge im sure if someone wants to buy they can but it shows that they are caring for the reps if they are spending time cleaning, feeding etc no?


 
we are on about it being a pet shop and as a pet shop that sells reps then his knowledge on reps should be high, no?
We have popped in about 4 times in the last two months on our way through and everytime the rep room is closed so yes i would say thats all the time, they dont seem very organised in there. 
And to be honest illyria, you quizzing them and me quizzing them is quite diff, when i asked stuff he didnt seem to have a clue!

jonny


----------



## ferretman (May 11, 2008)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> i have 30 rexes atm includin babies atm!!!!


 
Lol well i got plenty of ferret babys aswell no space atm. Lol and even if i did get some from u lol your to far away dont tempt me cat


----------



## illyria (Aug 9, 2008)

Mrs dirtydozen said:


> we are on about it being a pet shop and as a pet shop that sells reps then his knowledge on reps should be high, no?
> We have popped in about 4 times in the last two months on our way through and everytime the rep room is closed so yes i would say thats all the time, they dont seem very organised in there.
> And to be honest *illyria, you quizzing them and me quizzing them is quite diff*, when i asked stuff he didnt seem to have a clue!
> 
> jonny


Why? Because you are SO much better than me?

Maybe we have quizzed different people. And maybe you have been unfortunate in your timings.


----------



## ami_j (Jan 6, 2007)

LoveForLizards said:


> On the post I was referring to, you did?
> Oh god. Differences aside, the world would be a boring place if we didnt have different opinions, right? :lol2:


page 3 post 26 the one about pet shop rabbits and breeder rabbits havign as many rights of a good home was to cat :lol2:
but yeah it would be incredibly boring indeed :lol2:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

ferretman said:


> Lol well i got plenty of ferret babys aswell no space atm. Lol and even if i did get some from u lol your to far away dont tempt me cat


 
why where are you?
we the reptile taxi remember, nowhere is too far unless you're in france:whistling2:
how could you resist this?


----------



## ami_j (Jan 6, 2007)

Mrs dirtydozen said:


> we are on about it being a pet shop and as a pet shop that sells reps then his knowledge on reps should be high, no?
> We have popped in about 4 times in the last two months on our way through and everytime the rep room is closed so yes i would say thats all the time, they dont seem very organised in there.
> And to be honest illyria, you quizzing them and me quizzing them is quite diff, when i asked stuff he didnt seem to have a clue!
> 
> jonny


how do you know they are so bad if you couldnt even get in there? due to them cleaning


----------



## ferretman (May 11, 2008)

am sure you pm months ago about orange rex babies lol redcar


----------



## ami_j (Jan 6, 2007)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> why where are you?
> we the reptile taxi remember, nowhere is too far unless you're in france:whistling2:


theres always a ferry :whistling2::lol2:


----------



## illyria (Aug 9, 2008)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> i breed rex in standard and mini. As for which ones i would recommend ill be honest i really couldnt recommend from experience as i have only ever kept rex apart from a pair of cross breeds that were misold. Rex's make lovely pets though and theyre sooooo velvety soft :flrt:


I've seen pics of rexes in books and online and they look like beautiful rabbits. I may consider getting one eventually.


----------



## ami_j (Jan 6, 2007)

illyria said:


> I've seen pics of rexes in books and online and they look like beautiful rabbits. I may consider getting one eventually.


theres blue ones :flrt:


----------



## illyria (Aug 9, 2008)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> why where are you?
> we the reptile taxi remember, nowhere is too far unless you're in france:whistling2:
> how could you resist this?


They are gorgeous! They deserve another showing.


----------



## illyria (Aug 9, 2008)

ami_j said:


> theres blue ones :flrt:


Oooooooh! You know me and my love of blue pets!


----------



## ferretman (May 11, 2008)

ryt how much lmao


----------



## ami_j (Jan 6, 2007)

illyria said:


> Oooooooh! You know me and my love of blue pets!


thats why i said it


----------



## illyria (Aug 9, 2008)

ferretman said:


> ryt how much lmao


Don't be impulsive!:lol2::Na_Na_Na_Na:

They are beautiful and I would be envious if you got one!

How do you find having rabbits and ferrets? I would worry but that is only because a ferret got into my garden when I was a kid and the shock caused my rabbit to die. They are so fragile!


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

illyria said:


> Oooooooh! You know me and my love of blue pets!


blue like this?
levi













ferretman said:


> ryt how much lmao


my babies are £25 each and redcar isnt THAT far :lol2:


----------



## ferretman (May 11, 2008)

Right 50 quid for a blue doe and orange doe sounds good to me and how much to send them up here?

Sounds like my ema bonus is goin to good use lmao


----------



## illyria (Aug 9, 2008)

ami_j said:


> thats why i said it


It would go well with my blue cat. She likes rabbits (and not for eating).


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

and my beautiful broken blue doe Ludo


----------



## ferretman (May 11, 2008)

Cat feel welcome to any of the ferrets btw and stop shwoing me them bloody pics of rabbits am jealous


----------



## ami_j (Jan 6, 2007)

illyria said:


> It would go well with my blue cat. She likes rabbits (and not for eating).


it would...


xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> and my beautiful broken blue doe Ludo


got any blues available cat?:whistling2:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

ferretman said:


> Cat feel welcome to any of the ferrets


 
not a ferret person unfortunately, i was until they got out and ate my favourite mouse


----------



## illyria (Aug 9, 2008)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> blue like this?
> levi


YES!!!!! He is beautiful! I would love one that colour.


----------



## ferretman (May 11, 2008)

well the offers their if ya change ya mind


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

ami_j said:


> it would...
> 
> got any blues available cat?:whistling2:


not yet but will be mating Ludo up in about a month or so with Levi. i have plans to breed a few different colours, including blacks, brokens, tri's etc. i would love a himmie or two though. Am gettin an ermine at the end of june, i cant wait, i want a white bunny!! then ill need to slow down :lol2:


----------



## illyria (Aug 9, 2008)

Those blues are gorgeous!


----------



## ami_j (Jan 6, 2007)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> not yet but will be mating Ludo up in about a month or so with Levi. i have plans to breed a few different colours, including blacks, brokens, tri's etc. i would love a himmie or two though. Am gettin an ermine at the end of june, i cant wait, i want a white bunny!! then ill need to slow down :lol2:


im not allowed a bunny otherwise i would steal your tris


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

ami_j said:


> im not allowed a bunny otherwise i would steal your tris


only have one tricolour atm, her name is poppy, im sure you have seen her? she was mush's little girl who she rehomed to me :flrt: will get new pics sooon


----------



## ami_j (Jan 6, 2007)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> only have one tricolour atm, her name is poppy, im sure you have seen her? she was mush's little girl who she rehomed to me :flrt: will get new pics sooon


yup i was gonna go steal her from mush too :lol2:


----------



## Mrs dirtydozen (Sep 5, 2008)

illyria said:


> Why? Because you are SO much better than me?
> 
> Maybe we have quizzed different people. And maybe you have been unfortunate in your timings.


Whats being better got to do with anything, i would just like to think my knowledge on reps would be higher than yours if you belive that shop has a high knowledge on them. He didnt even know what an ackie was.



ami_j said:


> how do you know they are so bad if you couldnt even get in there? due to them cleaning


Clever aint we. Did i say that i have never been able to get in there, no, dont think i did did i.


----------



## ami_j (Jan 6, 2007)

Mrs dirtydozen said:


> Whats being better got to do with anything, i would just like to think my knowledge on reps would be higher than yours if you belive that shop has a high knowledge on them. He didnt even know what an ackie was.
> 
> 
> 
> Clever aint we. Did i say that i have never been able to get in there, no, dont think i did did i.


he never said anything about the knowledge on reps the original topic was rabbits
you said it was closed whenever you went so i guessed that being closed unless you work there meant no entry hence u didnt go in....


----------



## illyria (Aug 9, 2008)

Mrs dirtydozen said:


> Whats being better got to do with anything, i would just like to think my knowledge on reps would be higher than yours if you belive that shop has a high knowledge on them. He didnt even know what an ackie was.
> 
> 
> 
> Clever aint we. Did i say that i have never been able to get in there, no, dont think i did did i.


Your post cleary implied that you thought you were better than me.

Told you you thin you are better than me.

There is no need for that kind of attitude.


This thread was starting to be nice again. Congratulations for dragging it back down.


----------



## Mrs dirtydozen (Sep 5, 2008)

better at what, i think i know a lot more about reptiles than you yes, got nothing to do with being better. How can i be better than you at knowing stuff about reps, make sense boy

And ami get your head from up his bum and take heed of what iam saying, i never doubted anything about his knowledge on furries, not exactly rocket science is it hun. I was simply stating what i thought of the reptile section and reptile knowledge of the shop in question.


----------



## ami_j (Jan 6, 2007)

Mrs dirtydozen said:


> better at what, i think i know a lot more about reptiles than you yes, got nothing to do with being better. How can i be better than you at knowing stuff about reps, make sense boy
> 
> And ami get your head from up his bum and take heed of what iam saying, i never doubted anything about his knowledge on furries, not exactly rocket science is it hun. I was simply stating what i thought of the reptile section and reptile knowledge of the shop in question.


ive got my head up no ones bum! i just go on what im told and if you want to start a debate on the reptile practices of a said shop then do so though i think its actually agaisnt forum rules. ive never been to the shop i only go on what im told and what im told about is the mammals.


----------



## illyria (Aug 9, 2008)

Mrs dirtydozen said:


> better at what, i think i know a lot more about reptiles than you yes, got nothing to do with being better. How can i be better than you at knowing stuff about reps, make sense boy
> 
> And ami get your head from up his bum and take heed of what iam saying, i never doubted anything about his knowledge on furries, not exactly rocket science is it hun. I was simply stating what i thought of the reptile section and reptile knowledge of the shop in question.


You are acting in a superior manner which implies that you think you are better than others. Oh, and sod off calling me boy, you patronising arse!

And don't talk to Jai like that! She is sticking up for me but that doesn't mean she has her head in my arse! Get over yourself!


----------



## illyria (Aug 9, 2008)

This thread was starting to look up and decent conversations were being had. Some people just can't stop themselves from stirring!


----------



## illyria (Aug 9, 2008)

Now, back to the topic of rabbits.

This is Bobby, my lion head who sadly passed away last year. I still miss him.


----------



## ami_j (Jan 6, 2007)

illyria said:


> Now, back to the topic of rabbits.
> 
> This is Bobby, my lion head who sadly passed away last year. I still miss him.


aww cute i miss having rabbits i need another one i think


----------



## starburst (Apr 4, 2008)

This is my bunny, a French Lop cross. She lives with my Mum in sunny Wales, as my current landlord wouldn't allow her. She has the run of the house and garden, but is getting a bit old now (she is 5).


----------



## illyria (Aug 9, 2008)

ami_j said:


> aww cute i miss having rabbits i need another one i think


Thanks! I think you should get one.




starburst said:


> This is my bunny, a French Lop cross. She lives with my Mum in sunny Wales, as my current landlord wouldn't allow her. She has the run of the house and garden, but is getting a bit old now (she is 5).


Beautiful! I love lops.


----------



## ami_j (Jan 6, 2007)

starburst said:


> This is my bunny, a French Lop cross. She lives with my Mum in sunny Wales, as my current landlord wouldn't allow her. She has the run of the house and garden, but is getting a bit old now (she is 5).


awwwwwww i love lops love their big dewlaps she looks sooo cuddly :flrt:
i need a rabbit


----------



## starburst (Apr 4, 2008)

ami_j said:


> awwwwwww i love lops love their big dewlaps she looks sooo cuddly :flrt:
> i need a rabbit


She may look cuddly but you wouldn't want to try cuddling her :lol2: She's not a fan of being picked up, but likes to come up to be stroked, and will nudge your legs or hands for attention.


----------



## ami_j (Jan 6, 2007)

starburst said:


> She may look cuddly but you wouldn't want to try cuddling her :lol2: She's not a fan of being picked up, but likes to come up to be stroked, and will nudge your legs or hands for attention.


i wouldnt want to try lifting her she looks massive lol


----------



## quilson_mc_spike (Dec 27, 2008)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> we currently have erm...... 31 includin babies :whistling2:


wow no stopping you hun



illyria said:


> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/other-pets-exotics/309469-o-i-want-baby.html
> 
> And you preach at me about petshops?


oh so because i liked a rabbit in a petshop that makes me a Hypocrite does it ? so when you see a leo in a shop and you like it you then slag the owners of in the car on the way home about how bad they were kept youd class yourself as a hypacrite?

you know why i do not like shops?

because *i *have a rabbit i do not know this for sure but i must admit i think he was petshop baught as i rehomed him and dont know his past i dont mind now his confidence is up a lot he just isnt kean on being picked up but he was nervouse when he came hear but tbh i love my rabbit because he is what i wanted........ a rabbit

petshops are good at times petshops are bad at time take mine for example

he has a few big ish rats in a fish tank! and no UV on his BD's im no expert on BD's but know they need UV as should he

he breeds the buniees in the shop for good quality and standard but doesnt handle them as much as necesery (sp?)



illyria said:


> I fear the point of the thread has been lost and I also fear that it is my fault. I just didn't like that Connor said not to go to pet shops when he clearly has a thread saying that he was in a pet shop playing with a rabbit and he wanted it. Hypocrite.


like i said think as little or as much as me...

i couldnt care less...

i gave my oppinion you didnt like it and all of you spat your dummy out 

all i wanted was to make a bunny thread ffs

now its back on track we will continue...


----------



## illyria (Aug 9, 2008)

quilson_mc_spike said:


> oh so because i liked a rabbit in a petshop that makes me a Hypocrite does it ?


Yes.




quilson_mc_spike said:


> so when you see a leo in a shop and you like it you then slag the owners of in the car on the way home about how bad they were kept youd class yourself as a hypacrite?


No because I do not slag off my local petshop. If you had read posts correctly you would have seen that I am very happy with my local pet shop and the care they give their stock.




quilson_mc_spike said:


> petshops are good at times petshops are bad at times


I too have said this so their is no need to get uppity. My local pet shop does look after their stock. Unfortunately your's doesn't but that doesn't mean that mine is a bad shop either. You say don't go to a pet shop but I bet you still shop in it for supplies. 




quilson_mc_spike said:


> he breeds the buniees in the shop for good quality and standard but doesnt handle them as much as necessary


My pet shop owner also breeds his own stock to do his best for the animals. So basically it is the same as going to a breeder only instead of me going to his home I'm going to his place of business. He also takes in locally bred animals and avoids using suppliers as much as possible.




quilson_mc_spike said:


> i couldnt care less...


Well that is a blatent lie. You obvious do care otherwise you would have ignored my posts.




quilson_mc_spike said:


> i gave my oppinion you didnt like it and all of you spat your dummy out


What happened was that you said not to use pet shops when very cleary you use pet shops. You did not like that I have pointed this out and therefore you have spat your dummy out.




quilson_mc_spike said:


> all i wanted was to make a bunny thread ffs
> 
> now its back on track we will continue...


It was back on track but you have pulled it back down by having your little tantrum session. Have you finished?


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

im just shocked connor spelt hypocrite right! :no1: or am i always spellin it wrong? :hmm::lol2:


----------



## Mrs dirtydozen (Sep 5, 2008)

illyria said:


> Yes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


its jen now, iv read thought this n it seems 2 me that u just dont like people having an opinion. u are the one that has blown everything out of proportion having a bitch fit when someone has a different opinion than what u THINK. of course u will think ur local petshop is so amazing what can i say it is the best out of a bad bunch, not a bad LITTLE shop but wouldnt be singing it prase as much as u seem 2, i can take a guess at where he gets his rabbits from also as i do know a few breeders in morecambe and lancaster, say no more. imo opinion it was run alot better by the previous owner at least it was organised then, on many occasions it looks like a kids messy bedroom n very untidy. but then again thats my opinion (dont have a BF) n its down 2 peoples standards i suppose. 

n so what if conner wanted a rabbit from a petshop WOW, there was no need 2 act like that with him, i dont think he bought it anyway did he?? if u dont know he is a young lad n when i was his age i also wanted things that i saw didnt mean i got them all bloodly hell i still do now, so what!!, for his age i think conner has a good head on his shoulders, n even if people are totally against petshop (which i arnt anyway) people will still go in for a nosey n if they are animal lovers like conner they will naturally see things they want. to be honest even if conner did spit his dummy out which i dont think he has anyway he would be be entiled 2 coz of his age, but does seem a little silly when a fully grown man is spitting his out, can u keep it in from now on please, u have no need 2 spit it out when typing u can keep sucking on it n it may carm u down a little :2thumb:

if u would like 2 have another BF please pm me as i wont be looking at the thread again, that way u dont ruin conners thread either n the bunny talk can get back on track, however im sure u will reply on the thread taking it totally of topic, so pm me if u dont want the thread ruining


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

I have 

2 himmie rex - mum and daughter
2 Siamese sable's- dad and daughter
2 Orange rex's- Does
1 Siamese seal Doe
1 Netherland Doe
2 German Lops
1 British Giant
2 mini lops


----------



## Mush (Jan 20, 2008)

wow another thread turning into a bitch fight :lol2:

just dont mention house rabbits :whistling2: cause im one of those EVIL CRUEL people who have house rabbits and give them tonnes of room, toys, care, and enrichment :lol2:

heres poppy and her recent pics to remind everyone on how cute she is : victory:

cats blue one is STUNNING too saw him in the flesh and he is amazing.


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

bosshogg said:


> I have
> 
> 2 himmie rex - mum and daughter
> 2 Siamese sable's- dad and daughter
> ...


Any pics? :mf_dribble:



Mush said:


> just dont mention house rabbits :whistling2: cause im one of those EVIL CRUEL people who have house rabbits and give them tonnes of room, toys, care, and enrichment


Me too, should I keel over and die as punishment for keeping my rabbit in such terrible conditions? :whistling2:


----------



## starburst (Apr 4, 2008)

Mush said:


> just dont mention house rabbits :whistling2: cause im one of those EVIL CRUEL people who have house rabbits and give them tonnes of room, toys, care, and enrichment :lol2:


I must be one of those evil people too, and my mum! My poor rabbit and hers have the entire run of her house, the whole garden to hop about in, and a hutch in the garden to hide in if they want to. My bunny now prefers to stay in the house- I think old age is catching up with her.



Mush said:


> heres poppy and her recent pics to remind everyone on how cute she is : victory:


Poppy is gorgeous! I love her pattern.


----------



## Mrs dirtydozen (Sep 5, 2008)

Mush said:


> wow another thread turning into a bitch fight :lol2:
> 
> just dont mention house rabbits :whistling2: cause im one of those EVIL CRUEL people who have house rabbits and give them tonnes of room, toys, care, and enrichment :lol2:
> 
> ...


:lol2: ur poppy is beautiful was she for sale resently as i remember one like her, i really wanted her but she had been sold by the time i saw the add, did u get her :devil:


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

LoveForLizards said:


> Any pics? :mf_dribble:


shes the one on the right

















haven't got any of Mrs BG will get some at some point


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

Mrs dirtydozen said:


> :lol2: ur poppy is beautiful was she for sale resently as i remember one like her, i really wanted her but she had been sold by the time i saw the add, did u get her :devil:


pooppy is at my house jen! :lol2:

mush you saw my new lilac boy not the blue one i posted :lol2:


----------



## Mrs dirtydozen (Sep 5, 2008)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> pooppy is at my house jen! :lol2:
> 
> mush you saw my new lilac boy not the blue one i posted :lol2:


OMG :gasp: u cow bag :lol2: u always get the good stuff she is beautiful, fingers crossed she will have some babies just like herself n i may be poping over 2 steal one n a blue pied rex i think hes called ??? there my favs


----------



## illyria (Aug 9, 2008)

Mush said:


> just dont mention house rabbits :whistling2: cause im one of those EVIL CRUEL people who have house rabbits and give them tonnes


I'm doubley evil then because my rabbit is pet shop bought AND a house rabbit. Shame on me! I have picked up my rabbit today. He is a cross between a dwarf lop and a lion head. Very cute. I will upload some pictures later.


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

bosshogg said:


>


:mf_dribble::mf_dribble: Ty!


----------



## Mush (Jan 20, 2008)

illyria said:


> I'm doubley evil then because my rabbit is pet shop bought AND a house rabbit. Shame on me! I have picked up my rabbit today. He is a cross between a dwarf lop and a lion head. Very cute. I will upload some pictures later.



oh your going to hell too now aye!!!!:lol2: My squishy was shop brought nearly 5 years ago, does that mean im doubly evil too???
look forward to the pics hun

im suprised the anti house bunny brigade hasnt arrived yet!!!!

mine have the run of the kitchen throughout the day and the rest of the flat whenever we are in however squishy wont come into the front room as hes not only lazy but doesnt like laminate!!!


----------



## Mush (Jan 20, 2008)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> pooppy is at my house jen! :lol2:
> 
> mush you saw my new lilac boy not the blue one i posted :lol2:


whoops well he was gorgeous any ways!!! so was ur harliquins!!!!


----------



## illyria (Aug 9, 2008)

Here's Standford:


----------



## illyria (Aug 9, 2008)

Mush said:


> oh your going to hell too now aye!!!!:lol2: My squishy was shop brought nearly 5 years ago, does that mean im doubly evil too???
> look forward to the pics hun
> 
> im suprised the anti house bunny brigade hasnt arrived yet!!!!
> ...


I guess it does mean we are both doubley evil. Ahh well! :lol2:

I would rather keep rabbits indoors because they are less likely to over heat in the summer and won't be exposed to the elements. I also think it is more likely that people will ignore their rabbits if they are outside. I intend to give mine chance to go outside when the weather is nice. I have had a rabbit die because a ferret got into the garden and scared my rabbit (I have nothing against ferrets). 

I bet he doesn't like the laminate! :lol2: Harder to run on. Dogs are very funny on laminate flooring!


----------



## ami_j (Jan 6, 2007)

illyria said:


> Here's Standford:


ohhh look at him *steals*:flrt:


----------



## illyria (Aug 9, 2008)

ami_j said:


> ohhh look at him *steals*:flrt:


Noooooo! He is stopping with me. He is very calm natured and I'm sure he will grow into a brilliant adult rabbit.


----------



## Mush (Jan 20, 2008)

illyria said:


> I guess it does mean we are both doubley evil. Ahh well! :lol2:
> 
> I would rather keep rabbits indoors because they are less likely to over heat in the summer and won't be exposed to the elements. I also think it is more likely that people will ignore their rabbits if they are outside. I intend to give mine chance to go outside when the weather is nice. I have had a rabbit die because a ferret got into the garden and scared my rabbit (I have nothing against ferrets).
> 
> I bet he doesn't like the laminate! :lol2: Harder to run on. Dogs are very funny on laminate flooring!



he is stunning hun!!!

i prefer mine indoors mainly as i know myself that theyre safe! no foxs/dogs etc can get them in here and the flats much cooler than outside plus i wouldnt be able to give them the space i give them indoors, out.

plus mine have loads of interaction and seem to lavish it! for me indoor is better than outdoor but i know others will disagree ( oh ive been slated for it already)

i miss my nugget loads, she was the best rabbit in the world!


----------



## purpleskyes (Oct 15, 2007)

My little Gilbert came from the corner petshop and anyone who has come to the house has commented on how friendly he is. He is a house bunny and a very happy one, I believe he is a netherland cross not sure what he was crossed with tho.


----------



## illyria (Aug 9, 2008)

Mush said:


> he is stunning hun!!!
> 
> i prefer mine indoors mainly as i know myself that theyre safe! no foxs/dogs etc can get them in here and the flats much cooler than outside plus i wouldnt be able to give them the space i give them indoors, out.
> 
> ...


Thank you! I think his ears are going to lop and he should get a mane so he will be beautiful. Not that he isn't already!

I agree that indoors are better than outdoors. Both me and my friend has had rabbits die because of things getting into the garden.




purpleskyes said:


> My little Gilbert came from the corner petshop and anyone who has come to the house has commented on how friendly he is. He is a house bunny and a very happy one, I believe he is a netherland cross not sure what he was crossed with tho.


He is beautiful! I love those eyes!


----------



## Mush (Jan 20, 2008)

illyria said:


> Thank you! I think his ears are going to lop and he should get a mane so he will be beautiful. Not that he isn't already!
> 
> I agree that indoors are better than outdoors. Both me and my friend has had rabbits die because of things getting into the garden.
> 
> ...



well theres also so many bad people around nowerdays you dont know if someone will go into your garden with malicious intent as it seems to be on the increase


oh and gilbert is gorgeous!!!!


----------



## ami_j (Jan 6, 2007)

illyria said:


> Noooooo! He is stopping with me. He is very calm natured and I'm sure he will grow into a brilliant adult rabbit.


im sure he will i will keep you updated on him :lol2:

ive had bad things happen to garden rabbits so i too wouldnt keep them outside again


----------



## illyria (Aug 9, 2008)

Mush said:


> well theres also so many bad people around nowerdays you dont know if someone will go into your garden with malicious intent as it seems to be on the increase


I've read a few things on here about people attacking animals. Luckily I have nice neighbours but I definately feel safer keeping rabbits indoors.




ami_j said:


> im sure he will i will keep you updated on him :lol2:
> 
> ive had bad things happen to garden rabbits so i too wouldnt keep them outside again


I will keep you updated with pics etc! 


Looks like more and more people are deciding to keep pets in doors. I wonder how many people get outdoor rabbits and then stop caring for them as well because they are forgotten about. At least with indoor rabbits they get much more attention and care (in my opinion).


----------



## ami_j (Jan 6, 2007)

illyria said:


> I've read a few things on here about people attacking animals. Luckily I have nice neighbours but I definately feel safer keeping rabbits indoors.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


awesome!!!
i asked for a rabbit today got the expected answer :lol2:


----------



## illyria (Aug 9, 2008)

ami_j said:


> awesome!!!
> i asked for a rabbit today got the expected answer :lol2:


Booooooo! Bad mommy!


----------



## ami_j (Jan 6, 2007)

illyria said:


> Booooooo! Bad mommy!


i kno i just dont have enough atm :lol2:
all seriousness one day i want a big house bunny


----------



## tinks30 (Nov 2, 2008)

Hi guy`s, 
Just wondered if someone could help me? I have a 12wk bunny. When i pick her up to bring her down from the indoor cage she is in upstairs, we get so far down the staires and she freeks out abit. She also freeks out as i go to put her down at any time. I am covered in scratches! I pick her up by stroking her first then i put one hand under bum/ tum and the other one on her back. I hold her around her waist sat on my other arm when carring her and she sometimes snuggles into my elbow when i hold her. When i put her down one hand is around her waist and the other under her bum.


----------



## tinks30 (Nov 2, 2008)

Also i have a neighbour that picks her bunny up by the ears!!!!:gasp: I have tried telling her not to do this, but she says that she has had bunnies for years and knows best. Anything i can do?


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

tinks30 said:


> Hi guy`s,
> Just wondered if someone could help me? I have a 12wk bunny. When i pick her up to bring her down from the indoor cage she is in upstairs, we get so far down the staires and she freeks out abit. She also freeks out as i go to put her down at any time. I am covered in scratches! I pick her up by stroking her first then i put one hand under bum/ tum and the other one on her back. I hold her around her waist sat on my other arm when carring her and she sometimes snuggles into my elbow when i hold her. When i put her down one hand is around her waist and the other under her bum.


Have you tried putting her in a basket to carry her down and put her down instead? usually they feel insecure being "dropped" (prey animals and all that...).


----------



## tinks30 (Nov 2, 2008)

Yep she stuggles when i put her in it and take her out. Didn`t want to stress her out more.


----------



## Mush (Jan 20, 2008)

i always hold mine head basically in boobs with hand on their bum and other hand holding their back, they seem to feel safe this way!!!

i had a big house bunny, she was just under 5kg and just amazing in every way possible unfortunatly she passed away on sunday due to an overdose at the vets.

i think a lot of outdoor rabbits get put in a hutch and forgotten, sometimes going a few days without food and water in their own poop

my babbits are kept clean and given so much attention its unreal, they seem to love coming up for a fuss too!!! least i know when i go to work i wont come home to find that someoens killed them or an animals gotten to them!

also things like myxy wont happen as theyre inside and no fly strike either


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

tinks30 said:


> Yep she stuggles when i put her in it and take her out. Didn`t want to stress her out more.


Encourage her into a pet carrier and encourage her back out?


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

Mush said:


> also things like myxy wont happen as theyre inside and no fly strike either


Myxomatosis and VHD is contagious from bedding, shoes, clothes etc. You can drag into into the house off of shoes from outside. Fly strike can also still happen inside and due to poor ventilation is often more likely to happen. : victory:


----------



## illyria (Aug 9, 2008)

Mush said:


> i always hold mine head basically in boobs with hand on their bum and other hand holding their back, they seem to feel safe this way!!!


I carry mine like this as well. It is important that the rabbits feel as safe as possible.


----------



## Mush (Jan 20, 2008)

LoveForLizards said:


> Myxomatosis and VHD is contagious from bedding, shoes, clothes etc. You can drag into into the house off of shoes from outside. Fly strike can also still happen inside and due to poor ventilation is often more likely to happen. : victory:



well wont where i live as no wild babbits around either!


----------



## illyria (Aug 9, 2008)

Some more pics of Standford:


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

Mush said:


> well wont where i live as no wild babbits around either!


It can be transmitted via mossies


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

bosshogg said:


> It can be transmitted via mossies


And fleas.


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

my buns are in the garage and i have big windows with net curtain to keep the worst of the flies etc out and a `gonk machine` which sprays flykiller out every 7 minutes-ish.

& i havnt had any myxi-buns yet.

and it has lots of padlocks to keep the local psychos out.


----------



## illyria (Aug 9, 2008)

pigglywiggly said:


> my buns are in the garage and i have big windows with net curtain to keep the worst of the flies etc out and a `gonk machine` which sprays flykiller out every 7 minutes-ish.
> 
> & i havnt had any myxi-buns yet.
> 
> and it has lots of padlocks to keep the local psychos out.


Does the gonk machine not affect the rabbits' respiratory system? I thought they were delicate in that area?


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

no they are fine, its pyrethrum spray and supposed to be safe for use in dairys etc.

i just make sure my food is kept elsewhere, so it doesnt get sprayed on.

lol


----------



## LiamRatSnake (Jul 3, 2007)

Here's my Bunny as a baby. She's called Poppy. She's about 3 months old now and we will be getting her a friend in a couple of weeks.








Any advice on introducing them would be much appreciated, we're getting a black butterfly off the same lady. I think they'll be cousins.


----------



## illyria (Aug 9, 2008)

pigglywiggly said:


> no they are fine, its pyrethrum spray and supposed to be safe for use in dairys etc.
> 
> i just make sure my food is kept elsewhere, so it doesnt get sprayed on.
> 
> lol


Oh good. Nice to know there is a rabbit safe fly spray out there.


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

heres one of our new boys Lemmy, hes a lilac mini rex, hes a bit lighter than he looks on the pic though, our lights dont work in the front room :lol2:


----------



## ami_j (Jan 6, 2007)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> heres one of our new boys Lemmy, hes a lilac mini rex, hes a bit lighter than he looks on the pic though, our lights dont work in the front room :lol2:


oooh aint he sexy :flrt:


----------



## illyria (Aug 9, 2008)

Lemmy is gorgeous! Lovely colour.


Standford has settled in really well. I had him i his run last night but he wasn't overly keen so I free roamed him in the living room (our front and back rooms are knocked into one so it is a long room). He got to meet the cat last night (under a lot of supervision) and the dog this afternoon (again with supervision). He is confident already but still needs work but I thought he would be much more shy. He loves running from one end of the room to the other!


----------



## Mush (Jan 20, 2008)

illyria said:


> Lemmy is gorgeous! Lovely colour.
> 
> 
> Standford has settled in really well. I had him i his run last night but he wasn't overly keen so I free roamed him in the living room (our front and back rooms are knocked into one so it is a long room). He got to meet the cat last night (under a lot of supervision) and the dog this afternoon (again with supervision). He is confident already but still needs work but I thought he would be much more shy. He loves running from one end of the room to the other!



thats good!!!!

my dog LOVES the rabbits, will sit there grooming them for ages!!! nugget used to go join him in his bed hehe


----------



## quilson_mc_spike (Dec 27, 2008)

well im on a high so im forgetting all of this nonesence from before i cba with it im to happy buzzing =] xx


----------



## illyria (Aug 9, 2008)

Mush said:


> thats good!!!!
> 
> my dog LOVES the rabbits, will sit there grooming them for ages!!! nugget used to go join him in his bed hehe


Molly loves the rats and the rabbit. The rabbit seems fine with the animals.


----------



## ami_j (Jan 6, 2007)

quilson_mc_spike said:


> well im on a high so im forgetting all of this nonesence from before i cba with it im to happy buzzing =] xx


well dont bring it up then :lol2:

wheres pics of your rabbit :gasp: you made the thread yet no pics :gasp::lol2:


----------



## illyria (Aug 9, 2008)

ami_j said:


> well dont bring it up then :lol2:


That was exactly what I wanted to put but controlled myself. I was even going to use the :lol2:


----------



## quilson_mc_spike (Dec 27, 2008)

ami_j said:


> well dont bring it up then :lol2:
> 
> wheres pics of your rabbit :gasp: you made the thread yet no pics :gasp::lol2:


w.e 

lmao my buniee is needing updated pics x


----------



## ami_j (Jan 6, 2007)

quilson_mc_spike said:


> w.e
> 
> lmao my buniee is needing updated pics x


what you waiting for then :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## quilson_mc_spike (Dec 27, 2008)

ami_j said:


> what you waiting for then :Na_Na_Na_Na:


im waiting for the grass to grow :whistling2:


----------



## ami_j (Jan 6, 2007)

quilson_mc_spike said:


> im waiting for the grass to grow :whistling2:


lazy :lol2:


----------



## quilson_mc_spike (Dec 27, 2008)

ami_j said:


> lazy :lol2:


my mam is saying "any excuse" : victory:


----------



## ami_j (Jan 6, 2007)

quilson_mc_spike said:


> my mam is saying "any excuse" : victory:


she would be correct :lol2: cmon get him photographed mister


----------



## quilson_mc_spike (Dec 27, 2008)

ami_j said:


> she would be correct :lol2: cmon get him photographed mister


well an older one :


----------



## ami_j (Jan 6, 2007)

quilson_mc_spike said:


> well an older one :


awwww hes cute i like his hair :lol2:


----------



## quilson_mc_spike (Dec 27, 2008)

ami_j said:


> awwww hes cute i like his hair :lol2:


 heehee i put it in a moweekan ((sp?)) and he looked awsome! x


----------



## ami_j (Jan 6, 2007)

quilson_mc_spike said:


> heehee i put it in a moweekan ((sp?)) and he looked awsome! x


hehe awesome i had a abysinian guinea pig who had a mohawk she was called Punk


----------



## quilson_mc_spike (Dec 27, 2008)

ami_j said:


> hehe awesome i had a abysinian guinea pig who had a mohawk she was called Punk


 hes called teddy :whistling2:not named by me

is off for bed


----------



## ami_j (Jan 6, 2007)

quilson_mc_spike said:


> hes called teddy :whistling2:not named by me


awwww cos hes cute and cuddly?


----------



## illyria (Aug 9, 2008)

quilson_mc_spike said:


> well an older one :


Cute rabbit!


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

i miss teddy, will have to come round for a cuddle soon connor


----------



## quilson_mc_spike (Dec 27, 2008)

illyria said:


> Cute rabbit!


thanks



xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> i miss teddy, will have to come round for a cuddle soon connor


your welcome here anytime and will never not be...

get your but on msn i need to tell you something xxx


----------



## illyria (Aug 9, 2008)

quilson_mc_spike said:


> thanks
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wanna know.............


----------



## ami_j (Jan 6, 2007)

illyria said:


> I wanna know.............


me toooooooooooooooo


----------



## quilson_mc_spike (Dec 27, 2008)

illyria said:


> I wanna know.............


well you cant


----------



## ami_j (Jan 6, 2007)

quilson_mc_spike said:


> well you cant


yyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!


----------



## illyria (Aug 9, 2008)

I came across this and thought of you lot:

*What toys do pet rabbits like to play with?*

Please name some toys that pet rabbits like to play with, if possible add some pictures.

Answerer 1
I have a guinea pig which is close to a rabbit, but they like little salt balls that you can hang from the ceilng of there cage, also they like the little bubbles that you can put them in for them to room around, try and see if that works you can probaly find them at Petco


So rabbits are like guinea pigs and they like to go in hamster balls....... Idiots!


----------



## ami_j (Jan 6, 2007)

illyria said:


> I came across this and thought of you lot:
> 
> *What toys do pet rabbits like to play with?*
> 
> ...


WTF! would be laughable if it wasnt worrying


----------



## quilson_mc_spike (Dec 27, 2008)

moening whats on the menue for everbodie buniiee today?? x


----------



## illyria (Aug 9, 2008)

Well Stanford will be having some cabbage and I may try him with some carrots. I'm trying not to give him too much at once. He had some carrot on the day I got him but wouldn't touch them yesterday but had a little bit of cabbage. My last rabbit did not like carrots!


----------



## quilson_mc_spike (Dec 27, 2008)

illyria said:


> Well Stanford will be having some cabbage and I may try him with some carrots. I'm trying not to give him too much at once. He had some carrot on the day I got him but wouldn't touch them yesterday but had a little bit of cabbage. My last rabbit did not like carrots!


hmmm i didnt think it was unusual teddy does love his carrots and apples but thats because cat and ditta spoilt him :whistling2:


----------



## Stacey010884 (Mar 7, 2009)

I love rabbits. I had Slippers, a sooty fawn mini lop, for five years. He was the most wonderful rabbit you could have hoped for. Loved attention, extremely affectionate and a cheeky chappy too.
One lovely day mum was spring cleaning. She was on the floor on her knees, resting her behind on her feet as she cleaned the cupboards in the kitchen. Slippers ran in the back door, nipped her tush and ran out. haha. As soon as she'd turned back to continue cleaning he ran in and bit her bum again. *grins*
He was awesome! He'd circle your feet and when you'd sit on the floor or lay down he'd jump on you and want fuss.

I think he's favourite toy was probably my dog slippers I used to have.. though they're more like an adult toy but hey, he found much enjoyment in them. :lol2:


----------



## illyria (Aug 9, 2008)

quilson_mc_spike said:


> hmmm i didnt think it was unusual teddy does love his carrots and apples but thats because cat and ditta spoilt him :whistling2:


Hahahahahaha! I'm sure he will eat them eventually. He ate the lot on the first night but didn't fancy them again. Maybe he is fussy and wants a bigger variety!


----------



## illyria (Aug 9, 2008)

Stacey010884 said:


> I love rabbits. I had Slippers, a sooty fawn mini lop, for five years. He was the most wonderful rabbit you could have hoped for. Loved attention, extremely affectionate and a cheeky chappy too.
> One lovely day mum was spring cleaning. She was on the floor on her knees, resting her behind on her feet as she cleaned the cupboards in the kitchen. Slippers ran in the back door, nipped her tush and ran out. haha. As soon as she'd turned back to continue cleaning he ran in and bit her bum again. *grins*
> He was awesome! He'd circle your feet and when you'd sit on the floor or lay down he'd jump on you and want fuss.
> 
> I think he's favourite toy was probably my dog slippers I used to have.. though they're more like an adult toy but hey, he found much enjoyment in them. :lol2:


Sounds like a fantastic rabbit! Do you have any more and do you think you will get more?


----------



## Stacey010884 (Mar 7, 2009)

No, mum turned out to be allergic to him. I'll always have my fond memories of him, and my preference for mini lops. haha.

I want house rabbits but I'm getting a skunk or two and dont think they would mix well. :/


----------



## quilson_mc_spike (Dec 27, 2008)

illyria said:


> Hahahahahaha! I'm sure he will eat them eventually. He ate the lot on the first night but didn't fancy them again. Maybe he is fussy and wants a bigger variety!


i know this is safty : WARMING you may need a adult to help you :Na_Na_Na_Na:

get a sarated kitchen knife and cut the grass then leave it in a shed or under somewhere whilst its warm and it will dry out in about a week cut it at a good leignth and feed it to your bunny super free food just clean it befor you dry it out

OR 

if your lazy like me and your gardens full of weeds then give him some weeds? xx


----------



## illyria (Aug 9, 2008)

Stacey010884 said:


> No, mum turned out to be allergic to him. I'll always have my fond memories of him, and my preference for mini lops. haha.
> 
> I want house rabbits but I'm getting a skunk or two and dont think they would mix well. :/


My rabbit is a cross between a dwarf lop and a lion head. I can't wait to see what he looks like when he gets older.

Skunks are supposed to make very good pets. They are cute.


----------



## Stacey010884 (Mar 7, 2009)

Aw, I've seen lionlops. I thought people were trying to create a new breed with this cross. Maybe in time it'll be recognised.
Very cute, good natured and cheeky is probably going to be the temperment, if it's a buck. <- loves bucks.. mmmmm buuuucks. haha.

I'm bias simply cos Slippers was a buck and because the does I've met have been aloof and territorial. Always good to get those tempermental lasses neutered. They have worse pms than me!


----------



## illyria (Aug 9, 2008)

Stacey010884 said:


> Aw, I've seen lionlops. I thought people were trying to create a new breed with this cross. Maybe in time it'll be recognised.
> Very cute, good natured and cheeky is probably going to be the temperment, if it's a buck. <- loves bucks.. mmmmm buuuucks. haha.
> 
> I'm bias simply cos Slippers was a buck and because the does I've met have been aloof and territorial. Always good to get those tempermental lasses neutered. They have worse pms than me!


 
After doing some reading up and talking to ami j off hear I decided to get a male. Seems like a better option. My last rabbit (a lionhead) was a male and he was a lovely rabbit.


----------



## ami_j (Jan 6, 2007)

illyria said:


> After doing some reading up and talking to ami j off hear I decided to get a male. Seems like a better option. My last rabbit (a lionhead) was a male and he was a lovely rabbit.


yeah lol out of my five as a kid i had two females and they were feisty and growly lol plus ive read alot of people like males more and they are calmer


----------



## illyria (Aug 9, 2008)

ami_j said:


> yeah lol out of my five as a kid i had two females and they were feisty and growly lol plus ive read alot of people like males more and they are calmer


I've had 3 other rabbits over the years (a black dwarf, a big black rabbit and the lionhead). Not sure of the sexes of the blacks but the lionhead was male. The dwarf was lovely and my mum loved him/her but the big black rabbit was not popular and had a bit of an attitude (maybe it was a girl).


----------



## quilson_mc_spike (Dec 27, 2008)

hmmmm my buniee has enjoyed the bit of sun we have had - until it rained - :bash:x


----------



## Stacey010884 (Mar 7, 2009)

ami_j said:


> yeah lol out of my five as a kid i had two females and they were feisty and growly lol plus ive read alot of people like males more and they are calmer


My boy wasn't very calm when he'd get hold of my slippers. :flrt:


----------



## quilson_mc_spike (Dec 27, 2008)

Stacey010884 said:


> My boy wasn't very calm when he'd get hold of my slippers. :flrt:


your boy sounds adorable seeing as teddy was an unwanted pet when he came to me wasnt to social now he is just a little to reluctant to get back in the hutch :|x


----------



## illyria (Aug 9, 2008)

A bump for the bunnies!

I had a cuddle with Stanford last night but then he decided he would rather go and hang out under the table! It's his favourite place. I blocked his way in with a cardboard basket (out of an easter egg) so he attacked it, pushed it about and threw it. I'm sure he's been playing with my sunglasses as well. I'm not sure how they got under the table though!


----------



## ami_j (Jan 6, 2007)

Stacey010884 said:


> My boy wasn't very calm when he'd get hold of my slippers. :flrt:


:lol2: mine used to grab my arm when he was in the mood :gasp:


----------



## illyria (Aug 9, 2008)

ami_j said:


> :lol2: mine used to grab my arm when he was in the mood :gasp:


Naughty rabbit!


----------



## ami_j (Jan 6, 2007)

illyria said:


> Naughty rabbit!


he was a sod used to nip too


----------



## Mush (Jan 20, 2008)

ami_j said:


> he was a sod used to nip too



my male rabbit was vile when he reached puberty so i got his knackers off now hes great!!!

nugget would nip if u ignored her, she had to be the centre of attention


----------



## ami_j (Jan 6, 2007)

Mush said:


> my male rabbit was vile when he reached puberty so i got his knackers off now hes great!!!
> 
> nugget would nip if u ignored her, she had to be the centre of attention


aye i think our boy would of been castrated but it wasnt something we even thought of house bunnys werent even a big thing back when i had rabbits lol in early nineties...but nowadays castration would of worked wonders on him lol


----------



## CrushedSouls (May 5, 2009)

hi all this is crushed souls gf ive just brought i rabbit today off a friend of a friend i brought it as i felt very sorry for it, it had been living in poor cramped conditions and all of them have cuts over them where they had been fighting needless to say i took this rabbit home but i have got a feeling she is pregnant is there anyway to tell 
thanks 
laura


----------



## quilson_mc_spike (Dec 27, 2008)

CrushedSouls said:


> hi all this is crushed souls gf ive just brought i rabbit today off a friend of a friend i brought it as i felt very sorry for it, it had been living in poor cramped conditions and all of them have cuts over them where they had been fighting needless to say i took this rabbit home but i have got a feeling she is pregnant is there anyway to tell
> thanks
> laura


laura hun good place to come maybe getting your own account would be good?

i would speek to foofoolafluff maybe some of the members that use this thread alot and please try to clean her war wounds x


----------



## laura88 (Jun 20, 2009)

hi took your advice ive created my own user name lol 

i have alreday cleaned the rabbit up her is cut to ribbons it looks nasty but looks like a old wound a few days old 

i think its discraceful how they can keep the animals like this just using them for breeding fair enough people breed no prob with that but when they leave the animal to basically fend for its self is where i have the prob 

thanks 
laura


----------



## quilson_mc_spike (Dec 27, 2008)

laura88 said:


> hi took your advice ive created my own user name lol
> 
> i have alreday cleaned the rabbit up her is cut to ribbons it looks nasty but looks like a old wound a few days old
> 
> ...


thats great hun glad you have you will soon be addicted 

i find it a disgrace to but this is what happens in this cruel world unfortunate as it is ...

but i do agree with you maybe we could try to raise some awerness let these sick people know that people like us are on the look out to get them into trouble?? x


----------



## quilson_mc_spike (Dec 27, 2008)

BuMp x


----------

